# Service und Support > Hilfe und FAQ >  Schaffe es nicht, meine Frage in's Forum zu stellen!

## SylviaH

Hallo Ihr Miteinander!

Entweder ich stelle mich dumm an oder übersehe etwas... Würde gerne eine Frage zu einer speziellen Operation in's Forum stellen und finde nicht raus, wie es geht. Im Testforum finde ich den Button "Neues Thema erstellen" und hier auch. Wie mache ich das im Forum selber????
Bitte antwortet mir.

Vielen Dank und herzliche Grüße

SylviaH

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Sylvia,

hier ein Auszug aus den "Forumsregeln":

"Bevor Sie einen Beitrag schreiben können, 	müssen Sie sich für das thematisch am besten geeignete 	Teilforum entscheiden. Wenn Sie eines anklicken, kommen Sie auf die 	Übersichtsseite dieses Teilforums und sehen, welche 	Diskussionsfäden ("threads") es darin bereits gibt. 	Links oberhalb der Auflistung sehen Sie eine kleine Schaltfläche 	"Neues Thema" bzw. "Antworten", wenn Sie ein 	bereits existierendes Thema angeklickt haben. Diese Schlatfläche 	müssen Sie anklicken, wenn Sie selbst in diesem Teilforum einen 	Beitrag schreiben möchten. Es öffnet sich das 	Editorfenster, in das Sie Ihren Text schreiben können. In den 	Kopfzeilen des Fensters sehen Sie die Editiermöglichen, die Sie 	vielleicht von Textverarbeitungsprogrammen wie MS Word oder 	OpenOffice her bereits kennen. Bitte fügen Sie *keinen 	Zeilenumbruch* ein (drücken Sie *nicht* auf die 	Enter-Taste!), wenn Sie an das Zeilenende gelangen. Anders als bei 	einer Schreibmaschine springt die Schreibmarke automatisch auf die 	nächste Zeile. Mit der Enter-Taste beginnen Sie dagegen einen 	neuen Absatz!"

Ich hoffe, dass dies Dir weiterhilft!

Ralf

----------


## SylviaH

Hallo Ralf

vielen Dank, ich probiere es aus!

SylviaH

----------

